# /dev/sg0 appartiene ad... andrea!!!

## blueVelVet

Con gentoo 1.4rc3 appena installata e una manciata di programmi "emersi" tra cui xcdroast e cdrdao, mi ritrovo con vari devices (sg*, scanner*, sr*...) che appartengono all'utente... "andrea" !!!!

...che è l'unico utente non root "accountato" sul mio sistema desktop.

Premesso che in queste ore ho fatto solo "emersioni" e non ho affatto smanettato sui permessi... non vi sembra un po' folle risolvere il problema dell'accesso ai dispositivi con questa procedura? (che penso il sistema abbia fatto in automatico... )

L'utente "andrea", poi, appartiene soltanto al gruppo portage, oltre che users... non capisco con quale criterio è stato scelto per i dispositivi in questione...

Per usare cdrdao, ex, sotto slack gli cambio il suid bit... non sarà il massimo ma mi sembra comunque meglio che questa follia !!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## teknux

 *Quote:*   

> L'utente "andrea", poi, appartiene soltanto al gruppo portage

 

credo che il problema sia proprio questo  :Smile:  avendo andrea nel gruppo portage, presumo che tu installi i programmi da utente andrea e non root, sbaglio? se così fosse, i devices creati vengono assegnati all'utente che ne ha permesso la creazione... onestamente non è una brutta cosa, ma "bisogna saperla usare" cioè fare attenzione a quello che comporta questo meccanismo. potrebbe tornare utile ad esempio per installare programmi particolari che altrimenti richiederebbero il bit suid attivo...

----------

## greg_g

mmhhh... prova ad uscire ed arientrare come altro utente... scommetto che se ti logghi come root quei device non sono piu' di andrea...

Ecco cosa succede:

Al login le PAM (le librerie che gestiscono la verifica della password e altri sistemi d'accesso) eseguono le procedure descritte dal file /etc/pam.d/login, in cui viene citata la libreria /lib/security/pam_console.so

facendo "man pam_console" si scopre che questa libreria e' incaricata di cambiare i permessi ad alcuni device, seguendo le direttive del file /etc/security/console.perms ("man console.perms")

Qui troverai i devices che indicavi...

Con linux c'e' sempre una spiegazione a tutto, bisogna solo capire qual e'   :Very Happy: 

Greg

----------

## cerri

Beh, ma e' strano ugualmente... sul mio sistema sr* sono dell'utente root. e del gruppo root.

In genere, per masterizzare da utente basta usare il gruppo cdrw o xcdrwrite... no?

----------

## blueVelVet

Io "emergo" tutti i pacchetti come utente root !!!   :Shocked: 

E normalmente sono loggato in tty1 come root e in tty2 come andrea (così non mi incasino con i vari su/sudo, che alla fine non sai più "whoareyou"...).

Voglio provare a verificare questa cosa dei permessi dinamici: mi pare che con slack e debian questa cosa non mi sia mai successa... 

Avete altro da aggiungere a questo che mi pare l'argomento più ESP del momento ?

----------

## greg_g

confermo che la debian non ha questa feature di default

la slack non so...

----------

